# CPU  wird 100° heiss - Antec h²o 650



## aschi2k7 (8. August 2015)

*CPU  wird 100° heiss - Antec h²o 650*

Moin,

ich hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen. 

Hardware:

Kühlung: Antex h²0 650
MB= MSI Z87-G43 GAMING
Netzteil: Netzteil CoolerMaster B700 Black
Prozessor: Intel Xeon 1230V3
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce GTX 780T

Cliffs:

- Wenn ich meinen Rechner starte hat er im Idle bei allen 4 Cores ca 40°, gemessen mit Core Temp.
- Sobald ich aber ein Spiel oder z.B. nen Stream schaue (twitch) gehen innerhalb von 10 Sekunden alle 4 Cores auf 70°.
- Nach ca 5 Minuten gehen alle Cores auf ca 98-100°.
- Wenn ich danach in den Bios gehe steht da ebenfalls 98-100°
- Der Rechner wird aber nicht langsamer, keine Probleme tauchen auf, er geht auch nicht aus.

- Der Lüfter beim Radiator läuft entweder gar nicht, oder geht direkt bei 70° auf 2400 Umdrehungen (höllisch laut und unerträglich)
- Mit Fan Speed habe ich es nicht geschafft die Lüfter zu kontrollieren.
- Ich habe bereits neue Wärmeleitpaste ausprobiert, es hilft nichts.

Bin schon ziemlich am verzweifeln woran es liegen kann... Evtl. der Sensor zur Messung kaputt?


----------



## Elzoco (8. August 2015)

*AW: CPU  wird 100° heiss - Antec h²o 650*

Klingt so, als wäre die Pumpe defekt?


----------



## aschi2k7 (8. August 2015)

*AW: CPU  wird 100° heiss - Antec h²o 650*

Wie kann ich das testen, bzw wie merke ich das? Und kann man es reparieren?


----------



## Elzoco (8. August 2015)

*AW: CPU  wird 100° heiss - Antec h²o 650*

Halte deinen Finger mal an die Pumpe, dann solltest du Vibrationen spüren.

Lief die Kühlung überhaupt schonmal?


----------



## aschi2k7 (8. August 2015)

*AW: CPU  wird 100° heiss - Antec h²o 650*

Die Pumpe ist im Radiator verbaut, also komm ich da nicht ran.
Die Temperaturen der Schläuche sind aber deutlich unterschiedlich, der eine warm der andere kalt.

Aufgrund des sehr lauten Lüfters bei 2,4k Umdrehungen höre ich auch nicht, ob die Pumpe geht.

Ja, die Kühlung lief schonmal. Hab alles auch schon gereinigt und neue WLP.


----------



## Pyroneo (8. August 2015)

*AW: CPU  wird 100° heiss - Antec h²o 650*



aschi2k7 schrieb:


> Die Pumpe ist im Radiator verbaut, also komm ich da nicht ran.


Falsch, die Pumpe sitzt direkt am Lüfter, da wo beide Schläuche dran sind. Das die Schläuche unterschiedliche Temperaturen haben deutet sehr stark auf einen Pumpendefekt hin. Normalerweise sollten die Temps gleich sein. Etwas tauschen kannst du leider nicht, nur Die gesamte All-in-One Wasserkühlung tauschen.


----------



## Research (8. August 2015)

*AW: CPU  wird 100° heiss - Antec h²o 650*

Zeit den Support anzurufen.


----------



## Noxxphox (8. August 2015)

*AW: CPU  wird 100° heiss - Antec h²o 650*

jup das is ne defekte pumpe... hate icch bei meiner h100i auch... zum glück 1 tag bevor ich eh auf die jetzige wakü umbauen wolte...so hate ich keine külerprobs [emoji14]
aber die unterschidlich warmen schläuche sind ein sehr eindeutiger hinweis das pumpe defekt ist oder klemt... klemen/verkeilen ist da ser seltne aber durchaus möglich


----------



## aschi2k7 (8. August 2015)

*AW: CPU  wird 100° heiss - Antec h²o 650*

ok danke für die info. kann jemand eine andere wasserkuehlung empfehlen? sehr wichtig ist, dass sie leise ist.


----------



## Noxxphox (8. August 2015)

*AW: CPU  wird 100° heiss - Antec h²o 650*

das is keine waserkülung...das isn nieschen produkt für leute di...nuja doof genug sind (wil damit nimanden angreifen...nur wen man sich test anschaut weis merkt man schnel was ich meine) knapp 100€+ (mit gescheiden lüftern sogar noch mer) in eine kühlung zu stecken...di von jedem highendluftküler der biliger ist geschlagen wird...
ganz ehrlich wen dus leise möchtest dan entweder ne richtige wakü oder nen highend lüfter undn paar langsam drehende lüfter... aber keine iowakü pls mer...das ist nur rausgeworfenes geld


----------



## aschi2k7 (8. August 2015)

*AW: CPU  wird 100° heiss - Antec h²o 650*

tja, habe ich nun schon desöfteren gehört. ich würde mir auch keine mehr kaufen...


----------



## Noxxphox (8. August 2015)

*AW: CPU  wird 100° heiss - Antec h²o 650*

an guten luftkülern gibts genug...
z.b. dark rock 3, himalaya oder brocken 2... das sind nur di belibtesten und bekantesten vertreter mal... und sind ale 3 wirklich gut


----------



## bschicht86 (9. August 2015)

*AW: CPU  wird 100° heiss - Antec h²o 650*



Pyroneo schrieb:


> Das die Schläuche unterschiedliche Temperaturen haben deutet sehr stark auf einen Pumpendefekt hin. Normalerweise sollten die Temps gleich sein.





Ich kenn es ehrlich gesagt andersrum. Wenn beide Temps gleich sind, bewegt sich nichts. 
Wenn sie unterschiedlich sind, sollte alles gut sein, da ja das Wasser von CPU zu Radi wärmer ist, im Radi gekühlt wird und auf dem Weg zur CPU somit kälter ist.

Ein anderer Test wär, wenn bei CPU-Vollast, dementsprechend hoher Temperatur und hoher Lüfterdrehzahl keine warme Luft am "Gebläse" fühlen kann.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. August 2015)

*AW: CPU  wird 100° heiss - Antec h²o 650*

Es deutet sich an, dass die Pumpe nicht läuft. Die Temperaturunterschiede zwischen Vor dem Radiator und danach sollten keine 5°C betragen, eher weniger, da fühlt man nichts. Das Wasser in Deinem System hat also keine, oder eine zu geringe Umlaufgeschwindigkeit.

Möglicher Fehler wäre das hier: Die Stecker passen zwar, aber die Funktion ist anders, darum kannst Du auch mit Speedfan nichts einstellen
Anschluss an der Pumpe/Lüfter ist ein  3 PIN Stecker
Anschluss am Mainboard ist ein 4 PIN Stecker
User Review/Lesertest - Antec Kühler H²O 650 "Angeschlossen und mit Strom versorgt wird die Antec H2O 650 lediglich über den 3 pin Anschluss ( CPU FAN ) auf dem Mainboard. "

Kühler:  Kühler H2O 650 - antec.com
Mainboard: MSI Z87-G43 Gaming (7816-010R) in Mainboards: Intel Sockel 1150 | heise online Preisvergleich

Fragen:
- Wie und wo hast Du angeschlossen?
- Wie verhält sich die LED, wann ist sie weiss, wann blau? Gibt es einen Übergangsbereich?
- Wie ist Deine Lüfterkurve auf dem Mainboard ( Vermutung: am 70°C bei 100%)

Teste bitte mal was passiert, wenn Du die Pumpe/Lüfter direkt an 12V, 7V oder 5V anschließt. Du hast hoffentlich so ein Adapterkabel:
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/71N1zVjWiYL._SL1500_.jpg

Oder Du musst zum Test mit Kabeln überbrücken, dabei aber natürlich keinen Kurzschluss machen:
http://www.pc-erfahrung.de/fileadmin/Daten/Bilder/VierpoligesKabel_04.jpg

Diese Satz von Dir bestätigt einen falschen Anschluss. Wobei Du eigentlich immer 12V an Deinem 4 PIN Mainboardanschluss haben solltest. Wahrscheinlich läuft der Lüfter ab 70°C, die Pumpe aber nicht.
- Der Lüfter beim Radiator läuft entweder gar nicht, oder geht direkt bei 70° auf 2400 Umdrehungen (höllisch laut und unerträglich)


----------



## aschi2k7 (9. August 2015)

*AW: CPU  wird 100° heiss - Antec h²o 650*

Danke schonmal für die Antworten.

@intressierterUser:

Fragen:
- Wie und wo hast Du angeschlossen?     Der 3 Pin Stecker ist auf dem 4 Pin Stecker gesetzt, dass hatte die Firma die mir den zusammengestellt hat bereits gemacht.
- Wie verhält sich die LED, wann ist sie weiss, wann blau? Gibt es einen Übergangsbereich?       Die LED geht direkt von Weiss auf Lila auf Rot,
- Wie ist Deine Lüfterkurve auf dem Mainboard ( Vermutung: am 70°C bei 100%).     Die Lüfterkurve geht direkt auf 100%


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. August 2015)

*AW: CPU  wird 100° heiss - Antec h²o 650*

gelöst ....


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. August 2015)

*AW: CPU  wird 100° heiss - Antec h²o 650*

Versuch mal was passiert, wenn Du direkt und fest an 12V anschließt. Deine Pumpe kann kaputt sein, es kann aber auch am 4-PIN Anschluss liegen, das ist aus der Ferne schwer zu sagen. Es kann auch sein, dann Dein Mainboard bis 70° keine Spannung ausgibt und ab 70°C dann die vollen 12V, auch wenn das sehr unwahrscheinlich ist. Das würde aber das Verhalten der Lüfter erklären, dass bis 70°C die Lüfter stehen und dann mit 12V betrieben werden, also auf maximaldrehzahl gehen. Steht die Lüfterkurve wirklich auf 0% bei Temperaturen bis 70°C? 

Wenn Du eine ruhige Minute hast Du Dich das Thema interessiert, wird es hier erklärt:
Prozessor-Lüfter-Anschluss

Ich habe nochmal an zwei MSI Boards getestet:
Mein billiges H81 Board kann nur 12V ausgeben, wenn ich den  3 PIN Stecker in einen 4 PIN Anschluss stecke
Das teure Z87 Board versteht es aber und regelt auch im 4 PIN Anschluss sinnvoll. 

Was mich wundert ist, dass Dein Lüfter erst bei 70°C anläuft. Da würde ich sofort die Temperatur senken.
Weiter solltest Du ein Kurve einstellen, bei der z.B. von 40°C auf 70° von 25% auf 100% erhöht wird. Das
findest Du im Bios unter Hardware Monitor. 
Im Startfenster desBios,  rechts, der mittlere der drei Bereiche, findest Du den Hardware Monitor
http://archive.benchmarkreviews.com...ds/Z87-MPOWER/msi_87_mpower_max_bios_main.jpg
Lüfterkurven einstellen sollte prinzipiell so aussehen:
http://www.kitguru.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/4-BIOS-6.jpg


Ob Deine Pumpe geregelt ist weiss ich nicht, ich vermute es einfach mal. Ich würde zum Händler gehen und 
fragen, was er gemacht hat und entweder der Pumpe reklamieren oder die Einstellungen ändern.


----------



## aschi2k7 (10. August 2015)

*AW: CPU  wird 100° heiss - Antec h²o 650*

Ich versuch es heute Abend mal zuerst, ob es an dem 3 Pin Stecker liegt. Wenn das nicht klappt werde ich halt wohl einen neuen Kühler kaufen müssen.

Habe mir auch die Artikel mal durchgelesen über 3 Pin und 4 Pin. Und im Prinzip passt es ja auch wirklich gut zu der Diagnose. 
Die Lüfterkurve war bereits voreingestellt wie du es verlinkt hast "default".

Der Lüfter am Radiator summt sobald ich den Rechner anmache und "versucht" sich zu drehen. Das sprichtz doch auch ziemlich dafür oder nicht?
Ich muss mal schauen, ob im Bios auch die Einstellung auf Voltage und nicht PWM gestellt ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. August 2015)

*AW: CPU  wird 100° heiss - Antec h²o 650*

Jetzt geht es um solche Feinheiten, ob das Mainboard am Anfang immer einen für kurze Zeit, z.B. das hochfahren, einen 12V Impuls gibt und dann die Spannung nach Temperaturkurve anpasst. Der erste Impuls dient dazu, die Lufter / Pumpen einmal sicher in Bewegung zu bringen, danach drehen sie auch mit sehr geringer Spannung weiter. Die Anlaufspannung kann aber durchaus bei 7-9V liegen. Das er "zuckt" kann darum viele Ursachen haben. Da musst Du ein wenig probieren. 7V könnte ein guter Kompromiss werden, wenn alles anläuft. 

Aber wenn fertig gekauft wurde und noch Garantie besteht, geh zum Händler und lass es Dir erklären oder zumindest analysieren.


----------



## aschi2k7 (12. August 2015)

*AW: CPU  wird 100° heiss - Antec h²o 650*

Es wird einen neuen Lüfter geben.

Werde mich heute zwischen dem Dark Rock pro 3 und dem Noctua NH-D 15 entscheiden.
Wollte mich da bisschen im Internet schlau machen.

Falls Ihr Erfahrungen mit einem der Lüfter habt könnt Ihr gerne mal Eure Erfahrungen posten. 

Danke ansonsten bei der Hilfe bezüglich der Hartz4 Wasserkühlung


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (13. August 2015)

*AW: CPU  wird 100° heiss - Antec h²o 650*

Zwischenfrage:
Wurde sichergestellt, dass der verwendete Mainboard-Anschluss permanent 12 V liefert? Bei den Antec 650/950/1250 teilen sich Pumpe(n) und Lüfter die Stromversorgung. Eine Regelung über die Spannung ist somit nicht/nur sehr eingeschränkt möglich, ohne dass die Pumpe stehen bleibt. Dann steigt die Temperatur natürlich rapide an, bis die CPU sich heruntertaktet.


----------



## aschi2k7 (15. August 2015)

*AW: CPU  wird 100° heiss - Antec h²o 650*

wie kann ich das testen bzw wie kann ich das ändern?

ich habe das bisher noch nicht getestet


----------



## Darknesss (16. August 2015)

*AW: CPU  wird 100° heiss - Antec h²o 650*

Hast du einen Molex > 3 Pin-Adapter? (liegt fast jedem Lüfter als Zubehör bei)
Wenn ja, dann schließ die Pumpe mal darüber an, dann hast du 12V.


----------



## Noxxphox (16. August 2015)

*AW: CPU  wird 100° heiss - Antec h²o 650*

mitlerweile ligt der adapter nicht mer so zäufig bei... habe vor 3/4 jahr meine wakü aufgebaut und für nen anderes projekt mit lüfter bestelt... bei knap 20 lüftern nicht ein son adapter...
aber der kostet nicht vil somit wörs einen versucj wert


----------



## aschi2k7 (16. August 2015)

*AW: CPU  wird 100° heiss - Antec h²o 650*

ok top, klingt auch logisch das Problem.. bin morgen einen kaufen...


----------



## aschi2k7 (17. August 2015)

*AW: CPU  wird 100° heiss - Antec h²o 650*

Lag nicht an der Spannung, habe mir jetzt einen be quiet shadow rock 2 geholt.

danke hier für die ganze unterstützung. kann dann zu.


----------

